

How Would Einstein Use E-mail? - bailey
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/09/090927130038.htm

======
morphir
I have always wondered what Operating System Einstein would prefer. :/

If you base your argument on his famous quote:

"Everything should be made as simple as possible, but not simpler."

Then I suppose some *nix variant.. maybe netbsd?

